# Impressionism gone mad...



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

This is a sort of wild impressionist version of a local beauty spot waterfall. In fairness, the camera has made it a touch more vibrant than it actually is. It's different but now I've got it out of my system maybe normality will return..:wink:


----------

